# I hate hacksawing



## DTR (7 Nov 2014)

I mean, I _really_ hate hacksawing.

I've looked at horizontal bandsaws and powered hacksaws and they all seem very expensive, and oversized for what I need. The little vintage Kennedy powered hacksaw would be perfect or what I want but they are very pricey (more so than a brand new bandsaw several times the size).

So, would it be practical to buy a generic small two-wheeler bandsaw and fit it with a metal cutting blade from Tuffsaws?

Thanks


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2014)

Depends upon what you wish to cut, but I suspect if you dislike hacksawing it is steel you want to cut.

Most small two wheel vertical band saws run too fast for steel cutting.
Typical band speeds on metal cutting range between 20 and 50 metre per minute.


----------



## chipmunk (7 Nov 2014)

Hi Dave,
I don't intend to teach my Grandmother but have you seen this little bandsaw?...

http://www.warco.co.uk/metal-bandsa...2-cy90-3-12-mitre-arm-bandsaw-with-stand.html

I had the same aversion as you to hacksawing 2" MS bar and it's been a real boon at a reasonable price.

I'd also recommend the modifications here from another place...

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=99594 

I'm sure there are better bandsaws but for the money it seems tough to beat.
HTH
Jon


----------



## DTR (7 Nov 2014)

CHJ":32aqkvhx said:


> Most small two wheel vertical band saws run too fast for steel cutting.



Excellent point CHJ, I never thought of that.


----------



## DTR (7 Nov 2014)

chipmunk":1bmwyt6b said:


> Hi Dave,
> I don't intend to teach my Grandmother but have you seen this little bandsaw?...
> 
> http://www.warco.co.uk/metal-bandsa...2-cy90-3-12-mitre-arm-bandsaw-with-stand.html



All suggestions are welcome Jon (Except any that involve a hacksaw!)

I had been considering that Warco bandsaw so the reassurance is most welcome. The only thing I was concerned about was the footprint. But looking at that thread it looks quite small anyway, and building a cabinet underneath is a very good idea (along with a few others too). So thanks for posting!


----------



## t8hants (7 Nov 2014)

You can buy a lot of the 1.6mm slitting discs for the 4 1/2" grinderette for the cost of basic drop band-saw. 
If you want bigger use the 9" grinder thin slitting discs, munched my way through many a universal beam with those.


----------



## RogerP (7 Nov 2014)

t8hants":plfyoo49 said:


> You can buy a lot of the 1.6mm slitting discs for the 4 1/2" grinderette for the cost of basic drop band-saw.
> If you want bigger use the 9" grinder thin slitting discs, munched my way through many a universal beam with those.


Having just hack-sawn twice through a 50mm solid brass bar I couldn't face doing the remaining cuts.

So in desperation I dug out my cheapo disc grinder and bought a pack of thin cutting discs. Bingo - job done in a few minutes!

Previously I'd really only thought of grinders for rough work but in fact it did the job really well and the waste to kerf was only a little more than that of a hacksaw.


----------



## DTR (7 Nov 2014)

Hi chaps,

I'd prefer not to use an abrasive cutter because of the sparks and dust.


----------



## woodfarmer (7 Nov 2014)

I have had a Clark 4 1/2" metal cutting bandsaw for over 20 years. they still make the same model. It works without fuss. Just sits in the workshop and gets used whenever I want. A special feature is you can run it vertical and cut curves freehand on the vertical table that comes with it. Just does what it says on the box.

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/CLAR ... DSAWS.html

All cast iron, not beautiful, but functional. many on Ebay but just make sure its not been damaged.


----------



## Inspector (8 Nov 2014)

DTR":wrdbgrka said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> I'd prefer not to use an abrasive cutter because of the sparks and dust.



That would rule out Oxy and plasma cutters too I suppose. :roll: I use an abrasive cutoff saw in the driveway to keep the dust and sparks away from the shop.

Pete


----------



## woodpig (8 Nov 2014)

How about a TCT bladed chop saw?

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/prod ... g-chopsaw-


----------



## woodpig (8 Nov 2014)

Or this one.

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/prod ... ut-off-saw

Might actually get one of these myself ...


----------



## Nigel67 (8 Nov 2014)

I have an Evolution rage sliding mitre saw that will cut wood and metal or a combination of both. It's a great piece of kit, I can chop through a bit of 2" box iron then cut a wooden picture frame mitre straight after without problems. It cuts steel with virtually no sparks and it stays cold. Spare blades are about £20.


----------



## paul-c (13 Nov 2014)

hi dave 
my dad bought one of these last year - its absolutely brilliant.
http://www.warco.co.uk/metal-bandsaws-m ... stand.html
cuts through 25mm dia. bar so quickly - been using it today to cut angle iron and 3 x 1/2 inch flat ms bar.
i would definately recommend getting this machine
cheers paul


----------



## Harbo (13 Nov 2014)

I have a half share in one of those - bought with a friend a few years ago for just over £100 
Very useful and work well.

Rod


----------



## DTR (13 Nov 2014)

I am definitely leaning towards that Warco bandsaw (won't be until after christmas though). But does the abrasive chop saw have any advantages (or disadvantages) over a bandsaw?


----------



## woodfarmer (14 Nov 2014)

DTR":2ftfsskr said:


> I am definitely leaning towards that Warco bandsaw (won't be until after christmas though). But does the abrasive chop saw have any advantages (or disadvantages) over a bandsaw?




http://www.warco.co.uk/metal-bandsaws-m ... ndsaw.html

http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/forum/thre ... d-2.45408/

think it is a better buy .


----------



## Cheshirechappie (14 Nov 2014)

This may not be quite the answer you wanted to see, but would investing in some coarser-toothed hacksaw blades ease the pain a little? Cheaper than a fixed machine for occasional use, and a lot less storage space! They do speed things up a bit in solid materials (say 1/2" bar and above); save the finer toothed blades for thin-walled tube and sections. Another thing that helps a bit is a smear of cutting compound (Trefolex or similar), especially in steel.

Here's a link to a source of 12" 14tpi blades - https://www.cromwell.co.uk/KEN0403510K

(Hacksaw blades are available in 14, 18, 24 and 32 tpi that I know of, and maybe others. It's worth having a least a couple of tooth sizes on hand.)


----------



## Bedrock (12 Dec 2014)

I bought the Evolution Rage from Screwfix a couple of months ago. Generally OK but not accurate ie about 1mm out in cutting a 25mm steel round bar. Might have to take it apart if I really feel that fussed, or simply shim the bed which is a simple steel pressing.
Generally cuts reasonably cool, but I would not use inside my somewhat crowded workshop, as there are a fair amount of sparks flying about. Gloves, eye protection and some sort of face covering are a must. 
On my first cut with gloves and eye protection, a spark flew up and caught my lip. That made me stop and think for a moment. Not sure what the absolute cutting capacity is, but has coped with vertical cutting 8mm O1 X 50mm, taken gently, plus the aforementioned 25mm round bar. 

Mike


----------



## woodpig (12 Dec 2014)

I think I just need to find a way of slowing down my woodcutting bandsaw, oh and buying a decent HSS blade from Tuffsaws!


----------



## DTR (17 Jan 2015)

Problem solved!


----------



## bugbear (17 Jan 2015)

DTR":2vz584nc said:


> Problem solved!



Cute!

BugBear


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jan 2015)

Harking back to CC's comment - use a lubricant - ideally the correct one, but sometimes anything is better than nothing. Metal work is not my forte but I learned this one years ago - especially if working by hand (where the effort is!).


----------



## -Matt- (19 Jan 2015)

DTR":1ykpn9kb said:


> Problem solved!




How very fortunate that this thread exists! And that you picked one up too.
I obtained one of these the other day (Sat 17th) simpley because it was a novelty (I don't actually need it, just thought it would be cool)

Mine is however missing a few parts, and is covered in grease. Is there any chance you could post more pics of it DTR so I could see a little about how certain bits are supposed to be?
I've found a bit of info from the internet, crossed with just looking at it and figuring it out (such as the oil filled descent dampener).

Thanks -Matt-


----------



## woodpig (19 Jan 2015)

Screwfix had Rage type metal cutting blades on special offer so I got one for my mitre saw. Chopped through some alloy bar easily. It threw a few chips around though.


----------



## DTR (19 Jan 2015)

-Matt-":huxz506w said:


> How very fortunate that this thread exists! And that you picked one up too.
> I obtained one of these the other day (Sat 17th) simpley because it was a novelty (I don't actually need it, just thought it would be cool)
> 
> Mine is however missing a few parts, and is covered in grease. Is there any chance you could post more pics of it DTR so I could see a little about how certain bits are supposed to be?
> ...



Same day I picked up mine!! :mrgreen: 

I will try my best with the photos, but I'm afraid I won't be able to do it until the weekend. Is there anything specifically you want a photo of?


----------



## -Matt- (19 Jan 2015)

Weekend is fine, its been stuffed in a bag on a shelf at the moment until I have the time to strip and degrease.
General overview pics is my main need. Any pics that I've found on the 'net (of which there are few) all seem to be in the orientation of which your pic was taken or the other side but as a drawing.
You have a belt/pulley cover on yours, was this standard? And how is it fixed?
Dimensions of that could be an advantage I guess so I can make one.
I'll get a pic at the weekend of the state its in (still runs fine though!)

Cheers for your help 

Matt


----------



## DTR (25 Jan 2015)

Photos as promised...

The belt cover is original. It is a casting, secured by a single screw through a block on the bottom side.


----------



## dickm (25 Jan 2015)

That is a little beauty!
And will almost certainly cut more straight than the Axi 150 horizontal bandsaw I have!


----------

